# Argon Gallium arrives



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

The new Argon 18 Gallium is in and the parts to build it should be in later this week or early next week.
Here are the 1st pictures.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

VERY nice  What will you be dressing her with?

I have an Argon myself (07 Krypton) and I love their style. There is an '09 Gallium sitting at my LBS that I've been ogling.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

I just finished the build tonight.

Ultegra gruppo, EC70 Hbar, Fizik Antares team red/white saddle with cool matching bar tape, Yokozuna cables, Ritchey WCS 4-Axis stem and I have Dura-Ace 7850 CL wheelset due in about a week. For now - I'm borrowing an Ultegra wheelset from another bike. 
Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

*Argon pictures*

Almost done. The 7850 Dura Ace wheels arrive early this week. I'm still dialing in handlebar height and decided to start tall and work my way down. 
Build:
Ultegra 6700 Gruppo (incl pedals), compact crankset, 12-25.
Dura Ace 7850 CL 24mm clinchers 
Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX, 320 tpi 
Fizik Antares saddle
Easton EC70 Wing bar
Argon carbon seatpost
Ritchey WCS 4-Axis 100 stem

1st ride impressions are very nice - quick - stiff but not abusive. Handling is very responsive but not twitchy. Lean your hips a bit and it responds. More riding today...I'm working on handlebar height setup so I'll try something a little lower today.


----------



## Joni (Apr 6, 2010)

Sooooooooo beautiful!! Congratulations!!!
I have an '09 Gallium Pro myself, and can't think of a better bike!!
Just love it!!!!!!

Here it is:


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

Awesome.

I rode 60 miles yesterday and boy is it sweet. Wonderful handling and I was not beat up after 60 miles.
My new Dura Ace 7850 wheelset arrived tonight and I dressed them up with Vittoria Open Corsa Evo-CX tires.
I've never ridden those tires before and can't wait to try them out.


----------



## jeza (May 5, 2009)

hi.i'm thinking of changing from my bianchi to a gallium pro.have to admit i'm after a bit of comfort and was wondering what your views are on it's comfort? i do 80-100 mile sportives and live in the surrey hills which give plenty of short sharp 15% + hills.love the look of the bike but need to get it right!cheers.


----------



## jeza (May 5, 2009)

View attachment 196829
i know the seat pack is crap!!!!!


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

*Gallium is plenty comfy for me*



jeza said:


> hi.i'm thinking of changing from my bianchi to a gallium pro.have to admit i'm after a bit of comfort and was wondering what your views are on it's comfort? i do 80-100 mile sportives and live in the surrey hills which give plenty of short sharp 15% + hills.love the look of the bike but need to get it right!cheers.


I've ridden 2 longer rides (60 and 80) and find the Gallium perfectly comfy for longer rides.


----------

